# Treiber für alte Monitore



## LunaSun (17. Mai 2004)

hallo. 

ich habe einen monitor "peacock entrada 17A 72" und ich suche schon lange vergebens nach brauchbaren treiber für dieses gerät, kann mir da vielleicht jemand weiter helfen?
das einzigste was ich gefunden habe, war auf der site driversguide.com. 
alle dort vorhandenen treiber habe ich schon ausprobiert keiner hat was gebracht. habt ihr da vielleicht ein paar tips?

danke,
luna


----------



## server (18. Mai 2004)

Hi,

Ich würde mich an die Herstellerfirma wenden:

http://www.peacock-products.de/cms/peacock_3_70.php 

oder ansonsten bei http://www.treiber.de


----------



## LunaSun (19. Mai 2004)

hallo, 

danke für die tips. das problem ist nur: auf der peacock homepage gibt es für mein modell leider keine treiber mehr. dort hatte ich auch schon geschaut. und bei treiber.de verweisen sie eh nur auf seiten der hersteller firma, was mich wieder darauf zurück bringt, dass die dort keine treiber haben.

luna


----------



## server (21. Mai 2004)

*lol*

Naja, wenn ich einen Monitor einer Firma hätte, auf deren Homepage es keine Treiber mehr gibt würde ich mich mal an den Support dort wenden, den gibt es nämlich sicherlich.
Die Arbeit wirst du dir wohl machen müssen, dass du denen eine e-mail schreibst. Vielleicht haben sie ja noch irgendwo ein paar Treiber rumliegen *g*


----------



## LunaSun (24. Mai 2004)

ja, ich werd denen mal schreiben, obwohl ich fast nicht glaube, dass die noch irgendetwas haben...

am we ist mir noch so etwas passiert. ein bekannter hat seinen etwas älteren plustek scanner unter win xp nicht installiert bekommen. dann nach einer stunde und ein paar nerven weniger, hatte ich die lösung: man musste die "normalen" treiber benutzten plus einen patch. den wiederum gab es nur auf der .com website von plustek, nicht etwa auf der der deutschen und schon gar nicht in irgendwelchen treiber-archiven... auf sowas muss man erstmal kommen... 

achja, und um wieder auf das thema support zu kommen, in einem anderen forum hat jemand gepostet, der das er das gleiche problem mit dem scanner hat wie wir. dort hat wer dann einen brief vom plustek-support reingestellt. da stand sowas drin wie: 
"wir können doch nicht für jedes alte gerät, dass schon seit jahren nicht mehr hergestellt wird die treiber aktuell halten, nur weil ein herrn gates meint immerzu ein neues os auf den markt zu werfen..." 

grüsse,
luna


----------

